# model number for old school clarion HU



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone know the model number for 1995ish clarion single din cd player with motorized face plate, time alignment, crossover and eq functions? It also had multiple animated screens when not in use. New price back then was around 500 bucks. Thanks!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

None of the clarion's back then, other then the DRX9255, had TA w/o one of the DPH/EQH models. 

But I believe the one you are referring to is the DRX9375r.
The DPH9100/9300 neither have TA for individual speakers, but just a listening position you can adjust, which I like better. You just push L/R on the Alpha touch button until the sound is where you want it. It does all the computing itself. It isn't an active capable set in the sense of tweet/mid/sub, just HP/LP.


Here's a picture of mine.



















If that's not it, let me know. There's also the DRX9575Rz and DPH7500z, also mine.











BTW, I'm a Clarion collector/freak.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I am going to pull mine out and snap a few pics! 
smgreen20, need a changer for yours? I have an extra one.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks smgreen! You are correct. The drx9375r is the one. My memory is getting fussy in my old age This is the HU I had in my 93 Mark VIII back in 1996. It helped me woo my now wife. She loved the jumping dolphins Does this have an aux. input on the back? I was thinking about grabbing one and putting it in her car, but with the Ipod and with Pandora these days, I'm not sure it would be worth it if she could't use them. Then there's the steering wheel controls to deal with. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry, no AUX in. 

David, 
I replied to you in another thread about that Clarion set.
But how much are you looking for shipped (reply in a PM) for everything. *IF* I have enough $$ left over from taxes and the price is decent, I'm interested.


----------

